# Mülheim-Kärlich



## hesinde2006 (13. Februar 2010)

Da sich nun in Müllem in eine beachtliche Community gebildet hat mach ich hier mal einen Fred für für selbige auf.

Dirtpark































Downhillstrecke ( Dalfter )


----------



## mas7erchief (17. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

wie lang ist die DH-Strecke ungefähr?
werde warscheinlich irgendwann mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bls (17. Februar 2010)

Ui, ich wusste bisher garnicht, dass es in Mülheim eine DH-Strecke gibt!
Wo genau ist die Zufahrt am Dalfter?


----------



## hesinde2006 (17. Februar 2010)

> Hallo,
> 
> wie lang ist die DH-Strecke ungefähr?



Ziemlich kurz, vielleicht 100-130m



> Wo genau ist die Zufahrt am Dalfter?



Die Stecke ist von der Grillhütte aus zu sehen


----------



## mas7erchief (17. Februar 2010)

Befinden sich denn in der Umgebung der Strecke irgendwo noch ein paar weitere Single-Trails oder Abfahrten oder sonstiges, sodass man einen besuch dort mit na schönen kleinen Tour kombinieren könnte??


----------



## hesinde2006 (17. Februar 2010)

> Befinden sich denn in der Umgebung der Strecke irgendwo noch ein paar weitere Single-Trails oder Abfahrten oder sonstiges, sodass man einen besuch dort mit na schönen kleinen Tour kombinieren könnte??



Was bedeutet Nähe ?


----------



## mas7erchief (17. Februar 2010)

das man locker mit nem rad hinkurbeln kann...
mit dem auto bis zu der strecke fahren....da ein paarmal runter fahren und dann mit dem rad weiter fahren und vielleicht ne 30km runde drehen bei der es ein paar gute sachen zu sehen gibt...


----------



## hesinde2006 (18. Februar 2010)

Schau doch einfach auf der Karte für MYK .
Die nächsten Trails sind min 10-15 von Müllem entfernt.
Bikegebiete wären Koblenz, Lahnstein, Sayn, Neuwied (Rheinsteig) und Laacher See.
Lohnt sich also nicht extra nach Müllem zu kommen für die Bikestrecke.


----------



## slayer1208 (7. Januar 2012)

hi war heute mal auf der "downhillstrecke" wird da noch was gebaut oder sowas oder fährt da keiner mehr??


----------



## Warpspinne (7. Januar 2012)

Mhh da muss ich dochmal hin. Am besten Morgen..mal sehn ob ichs finde, da ich mich als Sayner nicht so gut in Müllem auskenne


----------



## hesinde2006 (7. Januar 2012)

Die Leute von der Stadt und dem Forstamt waren Hümmeroth...d.h der steht jetzt unter Beobachtung....also biken kann man da vergessen
Dalfter ist auch gesperrt und der Dirtpark ist abgerissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warpspinne (8. Januar 2012)

Wie ätzend..naja dann bleibt ja nun nurnoch Stromberg als wirklich guten Park/Strecke hier in der Umgebung..da man in Bopard ja mittlerweile jeden Stein kennt und der Lift übertrieben teuer ist..^^


----------



## slayer1208 (8. Januar 2012)

Naja Boppard wird im mom sehr viel neu gebaut mal sehn ob es immer noch so ein Amirland da bleibt.


----------



## blub_blub (8. Januar 2012)

Warum wurde der Dirtpark abgerissen?


----------



## MannohnePlan (8. Januar 2012)

slayer1208 schrieb:


> Naja Boppard wird im mom sehr viel neu gebaut mal sehn ob es immer noch so ein Amirland da bleibt.



Gibts irgendwo Infos zum Umbau in Boppard?


----------



## PFox (23. Januar 2012)

Was ist mit dem dirtpark?


----------



## Warpspinne (23. Januar 2012)

Was soll damit sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janniken (17. Februar 2012)

Der Dirtpark wird nicht geschlossen!


----------

